# AE AV15-H



## MattyC (Sep 8, 2010)

Acoustic Elegance AV15-H 2-Ohm DVC.

Acoustic Elegance AV15H Subwoofer | eBay


----------



## piyush7243 (Sep 9, 2009)

MattyC said:


> Acoustic Elegance AV15-H 2-Ohm DVC.
> 
> Acoustic Elegance AV15H Subwoofer | eBay


I am interested.Any ideas about the Buy it now price.


----------



## mos805 (Nov 30, 2011)

Do you know if this be run IB?


----------



## piyush7243 (Sep 9, 2009)

mos805 said:


> Do you know if this be run IB?


AE has IB15 and SPB15 for IB usage. AV series best works in Sealed or Ported boxes.


----------



## piyush7243 (Sep 9, 2009)

Is the sub sold?
Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## partsman (Nov 19, 2008)

OOOOOOOOh Yes it is. This better be as good a sub as I've heard.Once she finds out I bought this,the Honey DO list will be endless.


----------

